# Meine Schwimminsel



## inge50 (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

möchte euch heute mal meine gebastelte Schwimminsel vorstellen.

Eine 6 cm starke Styrodurplatte aus dem Baumarkt und mein erster Versuch mit der Stichsäge.

      erstmal die Grundform gesägt, die Ränder und 
                                         Kanten hab ich mit Schmiergelpapier geglättet.
                                         Sie hat jetzt eine Größe von ca. 35x60 cm

Als nächstes die Vertiefung der Mitte, damit der Sand nicht runterfällt.
Da ich keine Heißluftpistole oder ähnliches besitze, habe ich ein Cutter Messer benutzt.
         außen hab ich einen 1 cm
                                                             breiten Rand stehen lassen.

Jetzt mußten die Ausschnitte für die 10er Töpfe geschnitten werden.
Die hat mein Mann mir fix ausgesägt, ich hab sie nur nach bearbeitet und abgeschmiergelt.
   Als Substrat hab ich Lava Granulat und 
                                      Verlegesand genommen.
                                       Damit dieser nicht direkt unten durch die Löcher
                                       fällt, kam ein Stück Baumwollstoff unten rein.

Als nächstes dann bepflanzt und Sand auf die Insel.
Jetzt mußte ich sie nur noch in meiner Pfütze befestigen. Hierfür nahm ich weichen Silber Basteldraht, der dann am Ufer an zwei Stellen um einen Stein gewickelt wurde.
 

Aber der grüne Rand gefiel mir noch nicht.
Also Insel wieder raus und trocknen lassen. Aquarium Silicon gekauft, den Rand damit eingestrichen und Sand darüber.
Das ganze dann 24 Std. trocknen lassen und wieder in den Teich.
 

Jetzt müssen nur noch die Pflanzen wachsen.
Mal sehen, wie sie im Sommer aussieht.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## karsten. (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Sehr schön ! 


aber verschweigst Du uns nicht was ! 


den aufgeladenen Styrodurstaub , vielleicht ?


----------



## Conny (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Inge,

die Idee mit der Schwimminsel finde ich toll 

Die eigenhändige Umsetzung und das Ergebnis verdienen eine großes Lob.


----------



## guenter (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

hallo inge,


kann nur sagen: SAUBER


----------



## katja (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh! sowas will ich auch!!!   

in was hast du denn die pflanzen in die töpfe gepackt?  teicherde??  

wohl kaum, oder? die töpfe hängen doch mit dem boden (wahrscheinlich gelöchert) im wasser, richtig? da würden dann ja die nährstoffe aus eventueller erde auch im wasser für überschuss sorgen.....

also: mit was haste die gepflanzt?


----------



## Mühle (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Inge,

super Arbeit  ,   .

viele liebe Grüße

Britta


----------



## jochen (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Inge,

überlege mir schon die ganze Zeit wie ich meinen doch recht statisch wirkenden Teichrand an der Terrassenseite (der steil in eine Tiefe von 1,5m abfällt) etwas auflockern könnte.

Auf diese Art könnte man ja auch eine kleine Bucht bauen, bepflanzen und am Rand wie von dir beschrieben befestigen.
Die Fische hätten dann noch zusätzlich ein kleines _untergespültes_ Ufer, und das Teichvolumen geht so auch nicht verloren.

Prima Idee....


----------



## inge50 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo,

  euch allen

@ Karsten, mit einem feuchten Abtrockentuch war das kein Problem 

@ Katja, ich hab die Pflanzen in Lava Granulat (vorher mit Wasser abgespült) und Verlegesand gesetzt.
Teicherde benutze ich nicht, hätte ich viell. früher gemacht als ich dieses tolle Forum noch nicht kannte.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## katja (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

na das dachte ich mir doch!  

das war nämlich auch so ziemlich das erste, was ich hier so gelernt habe...: 

na dann werde ich nach dem urlaub auch mal losbasteln!


----------



## inge50 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Jochen,

an der Seite wo ich meine Insel befestigt habe, ist auch keine Pflanzzone vorhanden.

Gleichzeitig kann ich damit den Teich etwas beschatten und die Fischlis können sich auch drunter verstecken.
Sie kamen sofort neugierig an, um zu gucken, was ich da mache.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## sanke10 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Inge!

So sieht eine Gutbewachsene Schwimminsel nach einem Jahr aus. 
Die Pflanzen sind nur in Feinem Kies, und auf der Insel ist auch nur Kies.
Habe zwischen den Pflanztöpfen einfach Blumensamen gestreut.
Meine Insel treibt Frei im Teich,durch die Runde Form setzt sie sich nirgendwo fest. Die Pflanzenwurzeln muß ich laufend kürzen, den die Fische fressen sie nicht ab, fressen lieber __ Brunnenkresse.
Das mit dem Silikon und Sand fur die Randgestaltung ist sehr gut, obwohl der Rand als erstes Grün wird und sich voll Algen setzt.

                              Lenhart


----------



## inge50 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Lenhart,

sieht super aus 1 

Wie hoch ist deine Kiesschicht, das du zwischen den Töpfen noch Samen streuen kannst? 
Wegen den Wurzeln.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## sanke10 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Inge!

Die Kiesschicht ist nur ca. 2 bis 3cm, reicht vollkommen aus .Die Insel sollte nur tief genug im Wasser sein,damit der Kies immer feucht ist.

                     Lenhart


----------



## torsten80 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo, 
tolle Ideen, die ihr habt und dazu auch noch selbstgebaut. Echt super für steile Wände/Ufer oder als Alternative zu diesen Taschenmatten... 

Wollte mal fragen, ob schon mal jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Firma gemacht hat: 



soll jetzt keine Werbung sein, aber da gibts halt schon fertige Inseln... kann mir nur noch nicht so ganz vorstellen, dass das ganze ohne(oder ganz wenig) Substrat auskommen soll... 

Was haltet ihr von dem Filtereffekt solcher Inseln? Die Pflanzen holen sich doch dann die Nährstoffe ausschliesslich aus dem Wasser, oder?

Gruß, Torsten


----------



## Alles wird gut (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Und bei starken Regen?
oh oh!!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

@ Inge  
Dem hier schon vielfach ausgesprochenen Lob für Deine Insel können wir uns nur voll anschliessens, sieht toll aus ... SUPER !!!

@ Lenhart  
Mal ne Frage an den "Inselprofi": Spricht aus Deiner Erfahrung etwas dagegen, die Inseln im Winter auf dem Teich zu lassen ?? 

Da uns die Inseln sehr gut gefallen, vor allem die Ausführung in Styropor, werden wir bestimmt auch eine bauen. Und wenn man die Inseln im Winter im Teich lassen kann und da die Insel bei uns einen Platz mitten auf dem Teich bekommen würde, kam uns spontan eine Idee: wir würden die Insel ggf. gleich um die Funktion des Eisfreihalters erweitern. Wir werden mal ein Bissel darüber nachdenken ....


----------



## sanke10 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Ludwig!

Meine Insel bleibt Sommer und Winter immer im Teich, starker Regen mach garnichts, Sie treibt ja auch mal unter dem Wasserfall.
Im Winter erfüllt Sie die Aufgabe eines Eisfreihalter, da die Pflanztöpfe ja ins Wasser hineinragen.
 

 

Meine Insel Heute Nachmittag, stark bewachsen mit allem möglichen Blumen.

                                   Lenhart


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Lenhart,

lieben Dank für die Auskunft und die schönen Bilder Deiner Insel .... 

Wir wünschen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## inge50 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Ludwig,

nimm bitte kein Styropor sondern Styrodur. 
Styropor zieht sich mit Wasser voll und krümelt.

Meine Insel ist immer feucht, weil ein Teil der innen ausgenommenen Fläche unter der Wasseroberfläche liegt. 
Durch die Löcher der Pflanztöpfe kommt Wasser auf die Innenfläche und befeuchtet diese immer.

@ Lenhart, sieht toll aus deine Insel, meine ist noch nicht so gut bewachsen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (11. Juni 2007)

*Unsere Spontal-Insel*

Heute hatten wir eigentlich vor (wie seit Wochen  ) unsere freie Zeit mit dem Weiterbau der Teichlandschaft zu verbringen ... aber keine so rechte Lust dazu !!!

Also haben wir spontan Inges Idee umgesetzt und eine Schwimminsel gebaut, aus vorhandenen Restbeständen:

eine Styrodur-Platte (glauben wir jedenfalls  ) von der Isolierung unseres Anbaus, vier alte Teichpflanzentöpfe, und ein paar Teichpflanzenableger. Etwas über eine Stunde Arbeit und das ist entstanden:

 

Die Insel ist mit einem Seil an einen ins Wasser gelegten Stein verankert. So kann sie sich zwar bewegen, aber nicht vom Skimmer angezogen oder in die Uferpflanzen abgetrieben werden. Zwar hat sie keine so schön anzusehende Seitengestaltung wie die Insel von Inge, aber sie ist erst mal eine "Testinsel". Weitere Ideen haben wir schon und werden sicherlich diese durch ein verändertes Modell ersetzen .... irgendwann    

  Zur Formgebung der Styroplatte könnten wir noch einen Tipp aus den heutigen Erfahrungen beisteuern: Wenn Jemand von Euch zuhause eine Dekoupiersäge stehen hat, damit lassen sich die Styro-platten hervorragend schneden. Es entstehten glatte Kanten, die nur noch ganz leicht mit einem Exenterschleifer in Form gebracht wurden.


----------



## inge50 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Ludwig,

sieht doch gut aus  

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## AFM (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo,

ich hab da mal eine Frage.

Was haste da für Pflanzen genommen? Will nämlich nächstes Jahr meinen Teich umbauen und dann auch Schwimminseln rein machen

Gruß
AFM


----------



## Koiheini (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Respekt ---da weiss ich was ich morgen machen werde ^^


----------



## Berndt (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo, Lenhart!

Du hast aber schon mit etwas Düngekugeln nachgeholfen, oder? Falls nicht, werde ich den ganzen Winter Schwimminseln basteln. Habe nämlich sowohl Nährstoffüberschüsse als auch zu wenig Schatten . Mit einer Rieseninsel könnte ich beide "Probleme" lösen. Bleibt ja trotzdem ein Schwimmteich, schwimmen halt Inseln......

LG Berndt


----------



## Annett (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Inge,

kann man mal ein neues Bild sehen  , oder hat sich noch nicht sooviel getan?

Bin ja überhaupt nicht neugierig. :__ nase:


----------



## inge50 (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Annett,

Bild lohnt sich nicht , die Pflanzen mickern so vor sich hin.

Eine __ Schwanenblume hab ich reingesetzt, die hat höchstens 3-4 neue Blätter bekommen.
Die __ Bachbunge- geht so, sie kriecht langsam über die Insel.
Der __ Brunnenkresse hat es auch nicht gefallen, sieht aus wie frisch eingesät, da gehen auch die __ Schnecken dran , ich dachte immer Schnecken gehen nicht über Sand. Einige kleine Wasserschnecken hab ich abgesammelt.
Die rote Gaucklerblume hat kurz geblüht und ist dann abgefault.
Der __ Wasserfenchel, den ich dann im Juni noch gepflanzt habe, hat nur noch kahle Stengel, den hatten die Schnecken auch zum fressen gern.
Aber die Schnecke frißt meine Pflanzen nicht mehr  die hat sich ein Fisch einverleibt samt Gehäuse, sie war aber nur ca. 1cm gross die Schnecke.

Ich hab aber mal unter der Insel gefühlt, alle Pflanztöpfe haben Wurzeln, die ins Wasser ragen.
Vielleicht wirds nächstes Jahr besser, schaun wir mal.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Annett (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Inge,

na das klingt ja weniger gut. :?
Da hast Du wohl zu wenig Nährstoffe im Wasser - und das ist wiederum seeeehr gut. 

Das wird schon noch. Ich drück Dir jedenfalls die Daumen.


----------



## Feuersalamander (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Guten Morgen,
eine unheimlich guuuute Idee so´ne Schwimminsel.. 

Werde mir die Idee doch glatt mopsen und nachempfinden..

PS. Bald ist Wochenende und Teichbastelzeit.:beeten: 

Ciao.

Alex


----------



## sanke10 (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Berndt!
Düngekugeln im Teich? Sowas macht doch kein Teichbesitzer, man will doch mit den Pflanzen Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser entfernen!  

 

 

                  Gruß Lenhart


----------



## inge50 (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo,

so sah meine Schwimminsel gestern aus.

    

Ich werde weiter dran arbeiten und hoffe das sie nächstes Jahr dichter wird.
Der __ Wasserfenchel erholt sich auch wieder ganz langsam von den __ Schnecken.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Mühle (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hi Inge,

so schlecht sieht die Insel doch gar nicht aus  .

Vielleicht hatte es in diesem Jahr auch was mit dem ganzen Regen zu tun, also im nächsten Jahr wird alles noch besser  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Conny (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Inge,

ich hatte es mir auch schlimmer vorgestellt  . Dein __ Wassersalat sieht noch besser aus als meiner  ! Wobei bei mir jetzt die __ Brunnenkresse durchstartet. Werde wohl bald zur Ernte schreiten:


----------



## inge50 (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo,

@ Britta,   ich find sie noch ein wenig nackig.

@ Conny, noch schlimmer, na hoffen wir auf nächstes Jahr. 
Freut mich für dich, dass du bald __ Brunnenkresse ernten kannst.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Annett (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Inge,

sag mal, auf dem 1.Bild links unten in der Ecke... für mich sieht das aus wie ein Steingartengewächs, dass ich ebenfalls habe. 
Für das ist es auf der Insel sicher etwas zu feucht, oder? 

Ich denke auch, dass die Insel nächstes Jahr durchstarten wird!


----------



## inge50 (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Annett,

ja, hast Recht 

ich habs von meinen Blumenbeeten, damit wenigstens etwas grün auf der Insel ist. Einfach auf die Insel gelegt und ein wenig Sand drüber, ist gut angewurzelt. 
Die __ Schnecken lassen es auch in Ruhe.

Ich muss halt alles ausprobieren  

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## waterman (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Inge,

was macht denn Deine Insel? Lenharts Wucherwunder macht mich ja ein bischen neidisch. Ich hab eher die gleichen Probleme wie Du. Meine Brunnenkresseinsel kommt nur schwer in Fahrt. Was machen wir falsch? 

Gruß
Wil


----------



## inge50 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Wil,

Lehnharts Insel sieht wirklich klasse aus.

Meine Insel hatte ich über den Winter aus dem Teich genommen, die Pflanztöpfchen direkt ins Flachufer gestellt.

Ich hab jetzt einen zweiten Versuch gestartet, Insel schwimmt seid gestern im neuen Teich.

Mal abwarten, ob es diesmal besser wächst.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## sanke10 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Inge!

Ich habe nur eine schicht Kies auf der Insel, soviel das die Insel tief im Wasser hängt und der ganze Kies immer nass ist.

               

Bilder sind von mitte April !


                 Lenhart




www.koi-garten-seiten.de


----------



## inge50 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Lenhart,

deine Insel sieht aus.

Hast du die Pflanzen auf der Insel nicht in Pflanzgefäße gesetzt?

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## sanke10 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Inge!

Die  Pflanzen habe ich in Körbe gepflanzt, so das die Wurzeln im Wasser hängen,die Wurzeln der Pflanzen hängen oft soweit im Wasser das ich sie kürzen muß. Habe aber auch einfach Samen auf die Insel gestreut, und das nicht nur von Teichpflanzen;

                       Gruß Lenhart






www.koi-garten-seiten.de


----------



## inge50 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Lenhart,

meine Pflanztöpfchen haben einen Durchmesser von 9 cm.

Im vergangenen Jahr sind die Wurzeln auch bis tief ins Wasser gewachsen. Aber oberirdisch mickerten die Pflanzen. Oder es lag doch an den __ Schnecken und anderem Getier. 

Die Idee mit dem Samen ausstreuen werde ich auch mal probieren.
Oder Waldmeister, davon hab ich eh genug.

Irgendwann klappts auch bei mir. 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## DayDay (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Inge, tolle Idee mit der selbstgebastelten Pflanzeninsel. Wollte schon im Fachhandel eine für 99,00€ erstehen. Bin dann auf deinen Basteltip gestossen und dachte: warum nicht - sparste ne Menge Geld. Werd mich also an die Arbeit machen und sehen was bei rauskommt.
Uschi


----------



## marko820 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo ihr lieben! bin jetzt gerade neu ins forum eingestiegen!weils mir hier so gut gefällt! und weil ich auch diesen Gedanken im kopf hab mir eine insel zu bastenl! Mein frage wäre ob wirklich Styrodur sein muss, oder ob normales Weißes Styropor auch geht weil das hätte ich nämlich sogar auf lager! das styrodur müsste ich extra kaufen!

Danke schon mal im vorraus!

Und noch ein Großes Lob an die anderen inselbauer! die sehen klasse aus!


----------



## Annett (29. März 2009)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo und Willkommen bei uns im Forum.

Lies in diesem Thema bitte auf Seite 2 Beitrag #19 von Inge.
Darin wird Deine Frage beantwortet.


----------



## Icke (29. März 2009)

*AW: Unsere Spontal-Insel*



Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:


> Heute hatten wir eigentlich vor (wie seit Wochen  ) unsere freie Zeit mit dem Weiterbau der Teichlandschaft zu verbringen ... aber keine so rechte Lust dazu !!!
> 
> Also haben wir spontan Inges Idee umgesetzt und eine Schwimminsel gebaut, aus vorhandenen Restbeständen:
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ich weiß daqs Foto ist schon älter, aber könntest du mir trotzdem sagen, was du für Steine für deinen teichrand verwendet hast ?

Grüße
Tobias


----------



## DayDay (30. März 2009)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Inge, im Okt.08 angekündigt hab ichs jetzt geschafft. Meine Teichinsel schwimmt. 
Hab 8cm dickes Styrodur gekauft und mit Heißluft ausgehöhlt (Achtung geht schnell durch). Aber man braucht ja sowieso ein paar kleine Löcher. Einen Rand vom 4cm hab ich stehen lassen. 
In die Ausbuchtung hab ich dann Erde gefüllt und einen kleinen Hügel modelliert.                                                                                                                                                                                                 Darauf hab ich Rollrasen gelegt, der an den Seiten überhängt und für die Pflanzen kleine Löcher reingeschnittten. Den Überhang hab ich dann mit langen Drahthaken befestigt.
Jetzt muss ich die Insel nur noch fest verankern und abwarten wie sich die Pflanzen entwickeln.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (30. März 2009)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Schön gemacht Uschi, aber wie machst Du das mit dem Mähen?


----------



## DayDay (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Werner, hab mir überlegt unsere beiden Meerschweinchen einmal die Woche "reif für die Insel" werden zu lassen.
Aber Spaß bei Seite : muss erst mal sehen wie schnell das Gras wächst. Ansonsten heißt es Insel an Land ziehen und per Hand schneiden. Geht ganz schnell - habs vor dem einsetzen schon mal gemacht.
Gruesse Uschi


----------



## michi(72) (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Inge,
gefällt mir super gut die Schwimminsel. Was ist aus ihr geworden?


----------



## inge50 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo,

so schaut meine Schwimminsel heute aus

       

Ich hab sie dieses Jahr noch etwas geändert.

Die Pflanztöpfchen hab ich etwas tiefer gesetzt, weil mir der schwarze Rand nicht gefiel.

In den Töpfen hab ich jetzt Trollblume (mickert noch etwas), __ Gnadenkraut (fängt jetzt an zu blühen), Gauklerblume vom letzten Jahr (hat im Frühjahr sparsam geblüht), und etwas __ Bachbunge, mal sehen, wie die sich macht.

Dazwischen habe ich __ Brunnenkresse gesät. Den Samen, der vom Wind ins Wasser geweht wurde, haben sich sofort die Fische einverleibt

Auch wenn die Insel nicht so dicht bewachsen ist, für die Fische ist es ein prima Unterschlupf. Hier halten sie sich viel und gerne auf 

Ich denke mal, das zuwenig oder nicht die richtigen Nährstoffe im Wasser sind, damit die Pflanzen besser wachsen. Der Teich ist jetzt 14 Monate alt, alles braucht halt seine Zeit.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## michi(72) (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Inge,
schön, dass Du noch einmal Bilder eingestellt hast. Ich finde die Schwimminsel sehr schön. Und mit dem Wachsen, egal, sieht doch auch so sehr gut aus. Muss doch auch gar nicht so ein bewachsener Urwald sein. Sei froh, dass nicht so viele Nährstoffe im Teich sind. 
Aber mal was ganz anderes: Hast Du für die Fische oder __ Frösche auf der Insel ein Radio oder einen Wecker stehen?


----------



## inge50 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Michi,

nein, kein Radio

Wecker ist ausgeschaltet, damit die Fischlis sich nicht erschrecken.

Das ist mein Thermometer, der Fühler geht neben einem Pflanztopf direkt ins Wasser.

Die Station ist gut in Folie eingewickelt, sie ist ja nicht wasserdicht.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## michi(72) (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Aha  
Ich habe schon gedacht, dass Deine Fische mal so richtig einen drauf machen und abfeiern können mit einem Radio. :smoki  
Aber eine gute Idee ist das schon!


----------



## flexojan (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Wie kriegen die Pflanzen Wasser.Gießt du die Pfanzen im Hochsommer oder wie machst du das.Aber sonst klasse Einfall


----------



## hoboo34 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Au Mann...da denkt man dass man fertig ist und dann der Thread. Eigentlich wollte ich heute Nachmittag nur ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen einkaufen...so wie es aussieht kommt noch eine Styrodur-Platte dazu 
Ist ja nur geil was ihr da gebastelt habt und genau dass was ich brauche, da mein Teich fast den kompletten Tag in der Sonne liegt und die Fischis so einen Schatten- und Deckungsplatz gebrauchen können.

Kurze Frage zum Verständnis:
Die Einsatzlöcher für die Pflanzkörbe gehen durch den Boden durch, damit die Körbe ein paar Zentimeter im Wasser hängen, korrekt ?
Muss man dann über den Rest der Bodenfläche auch noch kleine Löcher verteilen ?


----------



## hoboo34 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

..Nachklapp: Welche Stärke habe die Platten denn bzw. sollten sie haben ?


----------



## Mercedesfreund (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

..6cm ist schön stabil, Löcher so reinschneiden daß der Topf nicht durchrutscht..logisch, dann habe die Pflanzen Wasser satt


----------



## hoboo34 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

..würde es denn Sinn machen den "Rumpf" der Insel anzuschrägen ? Ähnlich einem Schiffsrumpf ?
So würde doch der Schwerpunkt tiefer liegen, die Aussenkanten weniger sichtbar sein und mehr Stabilität da sein ??

Oder hab ich grad mal einen 1400-Loch-Denkfehler 

 ​


----------



## Plätscher (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*



hoboo34 schrieb:


> ..würde es denn Sinn machen den "Rumpf" der Insel anzuschrägen ? Ähnlich einem Schiffsrumpf ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 63054​



Hallo,

ich vermute mal das hat nur Sinn wenn du einen hohen Wellengang im Teich hast oder du die Insel moterisieren willst 

Nur so als Idee, wenn du noch einen Rest Ufermatte hast, würde ich den Rand einfach mit Ufermatte bekleben.


----------



## hoboo34 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

...so, der Baumarkt hat gerufen und da bin ich doch zufällig über eine Styrodurplatte gestolpert.
Hab mich dann auch gleich ans Werk gemacht. Wobei das aushöhlen eine Arbeit ist für jemanden der Vater und Mutter erschlagen hat 

Das komische Grüne auf der Oberfläche kommt von einem Versuch eine "Wärmebehandlung" durchzuführen um die Sache zu beschleunigen. Macht aber keinen Sinn.

   ​


----------



## hoboo34 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

So, hab jetzt mal alles ausgepuhlt  , den oberen Rand mit Silikon bestrichen und dann mit Sand "abgetarnt".
Auf den Boden werde ich Teichflies legen, damit keine "Brocken" durch die Bewässerungslöcher in den Teich kommen. Auffüllen möchte ich das Ganze mit Sand und feinem Kies.

Wie sieht das mit den Löchern im Boden aus um die Sache zu bewässern ? Wieviel und wie groß sollte die man den machen um eine ausreichende Bewässerung zu ereichen ?


----------



## hoboo34 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

..so, heute wird eingekauft: Sand, feiner Kies und Pflanzen...dann ist Stapellauf.
Hat jemand Tipps und Ratschläge hinsichtlich der Art der Pflanzen ?


----------



## Aquabernd (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Frank,
ich würde keine Pflanzen nehemen die zu hoch wachsen den ich glaube das die darin nicht halten würden.
Aber von Pflanzen ab ich noch nicht genug Ahnung was man da nehmen könnte.
Ich würde vieleicht Gras nehmen und Wachsen lassen. Würde sicherlich auch nicht schlecht aussehen so ne wilde gras fläsche als Insel.
glg Bernd


----------



## Mercedesfreund (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Moin Frank,
was hast Du dir nur für Arbeit gemacht, guck doch mal auf meine Insel, wäre viel einfacher zu machen.die Plastepflanzkörbe bieten sich doch super an um sie samt Kies und Pflanzen zum Beispiel __ Pfennigkraut im Styrodur zu versenken. dei schauen dann fast zur Hälfte ins Wasser und es erübrigt sich die Frage des gießens..und im Falle daß Du mal eine andere Blume einsetzen willst ist der Korb schnell entnommen.das ist keine Kritik sondern eine Anregung..


----------



## hoboo34 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

..Ja, danke. Löcher für die Pflanzkörbe kommen noch rein, damit die ein paar Zentimeter unten ins Wasser guggen 
Auf dem Rest will ich (meine Frau ) noch anderes Zeug pflanzen / anlegen, daher die Vertiefung um den Sand und Kies einzubringen.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

..jetzt hat ers....verstanden.


----------



## hoboo34 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hoffe das Wetter hält, dann mach ich es heute Fetisch und kann heute abend ein Kilo Bilder liefern 

Verstanden hatte ich das scho , nur du hast gar nichts ausgehölt, oder ? Das macht das Pflanzen von "anderem Zeug" etwas schwer.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

ICH...habe es verstanden..wenn die Topfpflanzen alle wuchern ist die Insel auch zu..


----------



## hoboo34 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

...na dann haben wir ja beide alles richtig gemacht


----------



## hoboo34 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Melde gehorsamst: 
- Bei Gewitter und strömenden Regen das Ding sehr hübsch bepflanzt, Sand und Kies drauf...

..STAPELLAUF....*ABGESOFFEN* 

Auf ganzer Linie versagt . War wohl überladen. Ein zweiter Versuch mit weniger Ladung --> wieder abgesoffen. Jetzt habe ich absolut keinen Bock mehr.

Vermute ich hab zuviel ausgehöhlt und damit meinen Auftriebskörper ganz böse "kastriert".

SO EIN SCH*


----------



## Mercedesfreund (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

oh,oh.. noch einmal..


----------



## Xeal (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo !
Du könntest den Auftrieb leicht vergößern, indem du einfach noch eine zweite Platte von unten dran bastelst. 
Nicht den Kopf hängen lassen !


----------



## hoboo34 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*



> Nicht den Kopf hängen lassen !



Nun ja, war schon megafrustrierend. Im Sauwetter alles zusammengebastelt und dann das Ergebnis. 
Sah echt Klasse aus.

Wieviel soll man den aushöhlen ? Hab von den 6cm Stärke bestimmt 3-4 cm rausgepuhlt um ja genug Platz für einen schönen Boden für die Pflanzen zu haben und um sicherzustellen dass mir Wind und Wetter nicht gleich das Material in den Teich spült / bläst.

Um ehrlich zu sein, meine Lust für einen 2. Anlauf geht gegen Null.
Für Tipps bin ich trotzdem empfänglich (ich kenn mich ja und geb doch keine Ruhe).


----------



## Goldi2009 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Frank,

nicht den Kopf hängen lassen! Du wolltest eben die "Superduberinsel". Mach eine ganz normale. Löcher rein, Töpfe einhängen und ab ins Wasser. Die wächst schon von alleine zu. 
Oder: kauf eben eine. Habe ich auch gemacht. 

Viele Grüße undSchönen Tag

Anne


----------



## waterman (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hi Frank,

ich habe mehrere dieser Inseln. Ohne die geht bei mir nix. 
Wichtig ist, dass Du die 6er Styrodurplatte doppelt nimmst, also eine zweite drunter klebst. Dann ist der Auftrieb groß genug. Ich habe zeimlich große Körbe bei mir drin und seit drei Jahren gute Ergebnisse. Ich klebe schwarzes Flies dran, da siehtst Du bei gute wachsenden Pflanzen nach kurzer Zeit nix mehr von der Insel.
Nur bei meiner __ Sumpfdotterblume, die stark gewachsen ist und damit schwer ist, muss ich nochmal von unten nachlegen.
Gib nicht auf. Selbst gemachte Inseln machen am Ende mehr Spaß
Gruß
Wil


----------



## hoboo34 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

.....Danke für eure Zusprüche und den Ansporn fürs "Durchhalten" 

Hab auch schon einen "Rettungsplan" geschmiedet und gehe es heute abend nochmal an.

Womit hast du denn den Flies aufgeklebt, Wil ?


----------



## hoboo34 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Dann hab ich noch ein kleines Problem: das Ding ist mir in der Mitte zerbrochen. Aus dem einen, größeren Teil will ich nun die neue basteln. Nur hat die natürlich keinen "Rand" mehr an der Bruchstelle (durchgezogene Linie).
Dachte mit ich schneide den Boden noch etwas ab (gestrichelte Linie) und nehme da nun entstandene "Abfallstück" des Bodens und bau es senkrecht an die Bruchkante als neuen Rand.
Wie sollte ich das denn befestigen ? Kleben ?

 ​


----------



## waterman (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

ich habe alles mit Küchensilicon geklebt. Hält das Styrodur zusammen und das Teichflies hält auch. Bei meinen Inseln habe ich schmale Streifen als Miniwall auf den Rand geklebt (bei mir sind Inseln rechteckig), damit ich obenrum mit Sand abdecken konnte. 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## hoboo34 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*



> schmale Streifen als Miniwall



..also würde mein Plan mit dem "Anbau" einer neuen "Wand" auch klappen ?! 
hast du mal ein Bild von deinem "Kundtwerk" ?


----------



## waterman (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

ja guckst Du hier: erstes Foto linker Teichrand, aber ich glaube ich hatte noch einen andern Thread, den such ich mal, später, muss jetzt arbeiten...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17354
Gruß
Wil


----------



## hoboo34 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

so, man gibt ja so schnell nicht auf  (auch Dank eurer Anfeuerung).

Hab mich heute dann mal in den Keller verzogen und aus den Trümmern was neues gebastelt:

 ​
Bruchstelle mit einem neuen Rand versehen und die ganze Sache mit Teichvlies ausgekleidet. Denke durch diesen erreiche ich auch einen gewissen Kapillareffekt der mir konstant Feuchtigkeit (dosiert) auf die Insel liefert. Das Ganze mit Santärsilikon angeheftet.

 ​
..den Unterboden mit zusätzlichen "Auftriebskörpern" versehen um ein *DRITTES ABSAUFEN* zu verhindern...

..und die werden in die Korblöcher gesetzt. Der Rest der Insel wird dann "bunt" eingesät.

 ​
und jetzt drückt mir die Daumen, morgen Nachmittag ist dann Stapellauf (AGAIN )


----------



## Majaberlin (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Ich verfolge deine Arbeit ganz gespannt!

Am Anfang dachte ich - Schwimminsel, hmm, braucht man sowas? Aber inzwischen bin auch total begeistert davon und werde mich - sofern unser Teich denn noch in diesem Jahr fertig wird :beten - ganz sicher auch damit beschäftigen. Und dank deiner Berichterstattung werde ich wohl um einige Anfängerfehler herumkommen (und vielleicht andere machen ).
Ich freu mich schon auf Fotos und hoffe, dass es kein *drittes Absaufen* gebenn wird!


----------



## Melo (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Inselbauer
Habe eine 3cm dicke Jackodurplatte gekauft soll das gleiche wie Struktur sein
in 2 Hälften geschnitten und übereinander gelegt
die Form ausgesägt
von der einen Hälfte einen 4 cm breiten Rand geschnitten 
den Rand oben den Rest unten ran geklebt mit Aquarium Silikon 
heute war Stapellauf ist ein bissel schief bin aber sehr zufrieden mit den Ergebnis 
       
 lg Juliane


----------



## hoboo34 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

*I did it my way...​*
...so, es ist im Wasser UND schwimmt. Man bin ich stolz 

Jetzt hoffe ich nur dass mir der beschissene Dauerregen nicht noch eine unbekannte in die Rechnung wirft. Daumen drücken.
Hab sie nur mit den Wasserpflanzen bestückt ins Wasser gesetzt und dann peu à peu den Belag drauf getan (bis der Tiefgang OK war).
Mal gespannt ob die Aussaat irgendwann auch treibt oder ob es zu dauerfeucht ist.
Das weisse Vlies wird wohl nicht all zu lange weiss bleiben denke ich..Algen & Co werden da schon für die richtige Farbe sorgen.

     ​


----------



## Casybay (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Frank,
DAS hat WAS!


----------



## Candira (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Die Schwimminseln gefallen mir sehr gut


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Das sieht ja richtig gut aus - da hat sich doch die Arbeit gelohnt und das zweimalige Absaufen ist schnell vergessen! Ich bin echt gespannt, wie sich das Inselchen so entwickeln wird!


----------



## hoboo34 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Danke Maja. Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten.
Dann kannst du jetzt ja mit deiner Insel loslegen


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Frank,
ein sehr schönes Unikat hast Du Dir da erstellt - habe direkt Lust, es Dir nachzutun 
Bin mal gespannt, wie die von Dir aufgebrachte Saat angehen wird.
Glückwunsch zu dieser schönen Schwimminsel!


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*



hoboo34 schrieb:


> Danke Maja. Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten.
> Dann kannst du jetzt ja mit deiner Insel loslegen




Hihi, dazu müßte ja erst mal der Teich fertig sein . Das wird aber noch dauern.
Werde mal ein update machen in meinem Teichthread . Guckst du dann nachher hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26226


----------



## waterman (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Frank,

na siehste, geht doch 

Der Regen wird nicht für Tiefgang sorgen. Erst wenn die Pflanzen schön Biomasse machen, also gedeihen, wird's im Millimeterbereich nach unten gehen. 

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich die __ Iris entwickelt. Besser machen sich me.E. buschige Pflanzen, die auch kürzer bleiben, wegen Schwerpunkt und Windanfälligkeit. Die Insel wird dann auch besser kaschiert.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## hoboo34 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

..sie schwimmt noch, trotz gefühlter 50 Liter Wasser die pro Stunde aus dem Himmel fallen. 
Mit "__ Iris" hatte ich in meinem Teich schon immer einen grünen Daumen, die entwickeln sich egal wo ich sie setze und wie ich sie behandle.
Buschig wird es hoffentlich wenn die ganzen Samen treiben, wenn nicht wird nachgelegt (oder noch eine gebaut). Ist ja nun erstmal mein "Gesellenstück".
Wind ist bei mir gar kein Problem, in der Ecke weht kein Lüftchen.



> na siehste, geht doch



Danke für all eure Tipps & Tricks und fürs ANFEUERN.


----------



## Majaberlin (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Na, dann hat sie ja mit dem vielen Regen den Stapellauf gut überstanden! 

Nun wirst du sicher bald eine zweite Insel planen  - das kann süchtig machen .


----------



## hoboo34 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*



> Nun wirst du sicher bald eine zweite Insel planen


----------



## Erdmuta (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Was für Samen hast du denn da drauf verteilt?


----------



## hoboo34 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

...ach du lieber Gott, die Frage hab ich befürchtet 
Hasengras und noch ein paar verschiedene, buschige, blühende "Dinger" (Namen weiss ich nimmer). Sorry.

Im Nachgang will ich noch ein bissl __ Brunnenkresse einsäen  Mal gucken was so alles dann kommt. Bei der Dauerfeuchtigkeit die aktuell von oben kommt siedel ich meine Hoffnung allerdings nicht all zu hoch an.


----------



## Erdmuta (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Irgendwie bekomme ich kein Styrodur, nur Styropor oder Jackodur. Letzteres ist allerdings so schmal, dass ich wenigstens 3 Platten miteinander verbinden müsste. Womit kann ich das haltbar zusammenkleben, damit es sich im Wasser dann nicht auflöst?


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Servus Uta

Styrodur solltest du in jedem Hornbach, Obi, Bauhaus etc. bekommen ....


----------



## Aquabernd (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Uta ,
zum Kleben würde ich Aquariensilikon nehmen. Sollte auch in jedem Baumarkt zu haben sein.
glg bernd


----------



## hoboo34 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Yep..Styrodur gibt es echt überall (steht in der gleichen Ecke wie Styropur) 
Ich hab Sanitär-Silikon genommen als Kleber.


----------



## hoboo34 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

....ach ich freu mich so.Sie schwimmt noch immer. Denke wir sind aus dem gröbsten raus 

   ​


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*



Erdmuta schrieb:


> Irgendwie bekomme ich kein Styrodur, nur Styropor oder Jackodur.



Styrodur und Jackodur sind  letzendlich beides Handelsnamen für Polystyrolschaumstoff auch Jackodur gibt es in verschiedenen Maßen, siehe http://www.jackon-insulation.com .
Die Produktionsweise unterscheidet sich wohl etwas. 

Das ist so ungefähr, wie wenn Dir jemand ein Tempotuch empfiehlt, Du aber beim Besten Willen nur Softies, Zewataschentücher etc. zur Verfügung hast. Beim Baustoffhandel hast Du sicher mehr Auswahl, als in den Baumärkten.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Erdmuta (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Also ich war bereits bei Obi, Toom und Praktiker. Da war die einhellige Meinung der Verkäufer, das haben wir nicht, nur die zwei genannten Sachen zur Auswahl.
Allerdings haben sie mir unabhängig voneinander zugestimmt, dass Styropor für die gewollten Zwecke ungeeignet ist. Ist ja schon mal etwas. Ich gehe noch weiter auf Suche oder versuche es im I-net. Ich möchte doch die Kreativität spielen lassen. 
Vielen Dank für die Tipps.

Übrigens, Frank deine Insel ist schon super und wartet auf Nachahmung.


----------



## danyvet (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Ooooh, eure Inseln sehen ja ganz toll aus! Ich will auch sowas!!! 
Das wär genau das richtige für das eine Stückchen Steilwandseite. Ich glaub, ich werd sowas auch mal versuchen.
Aber eine Frage hab ich auch noch: lassen manche von euch die Insel lose schwimmen? Also, ohne Festmachen am Ufer? Irgendjemand schrieb, er/sie (sorry, der Thread is schon so lang, hab mir nicht gemerkt, wer´s war) hätte die Insel an einem Stein festgemacht, der in der Tiefe liegt, also eine Art Anker. Womit macht man denn die Insel fest? Mit Draht? Oder Schnur? Bei Draht hätt ich irgendwie Angst, dass sich der mal löst und dann ein Loch in die Folie macht, bei Schnur könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass sich die irgendwann auflöst. Und wie befestigt man Draht oder Schnur an der Insel? Rundherum wickeln? Sorry, dass ich so blöd frag, aber ich beschäftig mich erst seit 15 Minuten mit Schwimminseln ;-) und hab ein bissl wenig Vorstellungskraft.
Falls ihr sie nicht fixiert, treibt sie dann nicht wahllos im Teich herum und "mäht" zb. Sumpflilien nieder? Bei den Stürmen, die wir in den letzten Jahren haben, seh ich da schon alle Pflanzen umknicken :?
Fragen über Fragen. Kommer sicher noch mehr ;-)
Aja, und noch was: wieviel Aquariumsilikon braucht man denn für so eine Insel? Und der Sand klebt dann auf dem Silikon? Hab noch nie mit Aquariumsilikon gearbeitet, ist das flüssiger als normales Silikon? Jemand von euch sprach von "aufstreichen"...


----------



## hoboo34 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Ich hab mein mit 2 Schnüren halbwegs fixiert . Wollte nicht dass sie mir so wild über alles andere im Teich treibt, ausserdem möchte ich sie relativ statisch vor meiner (nicht ganz so tollen) Steilwand haben.
Ich habe geflochtene Angelschnur genommen.
Bevor ich die Pflanzkörbe versenkt hab, hab ich an 2 davon je eine Schnur gebunden und dann die Pflanzkörbe in die Löcher gesteckt. So kann sie nicht abhauen und man kann die Schnur auf der Insel mit dem Kies kaschieren. Ein bisschen Spiel hab ich ihr aber gelassen.
Schrauben, Nägel, Hake u.ä. ins Material zu drehen hab ich kurz getestet. Das reisst sich m.E. zu einfach wieder raus.


----------



## Pammler (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*



Erdmuta schrieb:


> Also ich war bereits bei Obi, Toom und Praktiker. Da war die einhellige Meinung der Verkäufer, das haben wir nicht, nur die zwei genannten Sachen zur Auswahl.
> Allerdings haben sie mir unabhängig voneinander zugestimmt, dass Styropor für die gewollten Zwecke ungeeignet ist. Ist ja schon mal etwas. Ich gehe noch weiter auf Suche oder versuche es im I-net. Ich möchte doch die Kreativität spielen lassen.



[DLMURL="http://www.brunundboehm.de/index.php/impressum.html"]Frag mal da an:[/DLMURL]
Die müssten Styrodur haben.


----------



## danyvet (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

@ Frank: find ich super, deine Ideen mit der Fixierung


----------



## Hagen (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo,

Muss jetzt etwas Klugschei....

Styrodur= XPS=Extrudiertes Polystyrol (Extrudieren eine Fertigungsart)

Schwimminsel


Styropor=EPS=Expandiertes Polystyrol= "Chemisch"geschäumt 
(macht deswegen auch diese Fussel)


----------



## Erdmuta (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

@ Torsten
cool, Danke für den Tipp 
Da werde ich es als nächtes versuchen.


----------



## Supremus-Koi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Ich finde solche Schwimminseln auch prima . 

Ich werde mir auch so eine bauen, doch welche Pflanzen kommen in die Töpfe? 
Es gibt doch auch Pflanzen die nicht den erwünschten Filtereffekt etc bewirken oder? 

lg
Alessandro


----------



## scholzi (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hi Leute.....
da heut wieder das Wetter zum Wegrennen war 
hab ich auch angefangen so ne Insel zu basteln.... ....mal gucken was draus wird...
Hier mal Bilder...
     
  Ich werd sehen wie das Ding mit Kies schwimmen wird, sonst muß ich halt noch was drunter kleben...
Pflanzen und co hab ich auch noch nicht, dafür war die Aktion zu Hauruck:smoki
Das Wochenende gehts weiter.
Wenn jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Bedenken hat, dann bitte her damit...


----------



## scholzi (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hi.....
konnte heut etwas weiter basteln...
Hab noch Schwimmhilfen installiert , die Insel wird doch ganz schön schwer.
 
Kies drauf....
  
sogar üppig bepflanzt hab ich schon 
 
Weiß garnicht was das für Kraut ist? es wächst in meim Pflanzenfilter
 
jetzt muß ich mir noch Gedanken machen, welche Pflanzen rein kommen...
hat jemand mit was gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## scholzi (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hi Freaks.....
War heut Pflanzen kaufen(50%Abverkauf)........Hab einfach das genommen, wo Sumpfzone drauf stand..
   
2x Sumpfprimel
2x Sumpfhahnenfuß
2x __ Hechtkraut
2x Sumpfspaltgriffel
1x Kleine Sumpfiris
1x gefüllte __ Sumpfdotterblume
Und das große Blaue.....das hab ich aus dem Garten ausgegraben, soll angeblich super auch im Teich wachsen.
So...jetzt mal sehen was draus wird...


----------



## Fluni81 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

..das was da in deinem Pflanzenfilter wächst, sieht für mich aus wie __ Nadelkraut


----------



## Doris (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Robert

Das grosse Blaue was du aus deinem Garten ausgegraben hast, nennt sich __ Dreimasterblume​.


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Sieht sehr schön aus! Da kannst du stolz auf dein Werk sein.

Ja, die blaue __ Dreimasterblume ist wie Unkraut. Ich versuche seit Jahren, sie aus meinem Garten zu verbannen, es klappt einfach nicht. Sie wuchert ohne Ende - und wächst dann bestimmt auch auf deiner Insel.


----------



## hoboo34 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Coole Insel, Scholzi 
Womit hast du denn den Kies festgeklebt ?


----------



## Mercedesfreund (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

..das geht super mit Flexkleber, erst grundieren, dann Kleber aufspachteln und Kies anschmeissen, drumrum aber runde Steinchen..aus Rücksicht auf deine Koi.


----------



## scholzi (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hi Leute....
Danke für Aufklärung......
@Hoboo
Ich habs mit transparenten Fixall gemacht...(ist so ähnlich wie Innotec)
Wenn ich nochmal bauen würde, würde ich keine Schwimmhilfen mehr installieren sondern gleich die Platten doppelt nehmen.
Die Insel wird doch ganz schön schwer, dass hab ich unterschätzt.....


----------



## danyvet (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Sieht sehr hübsch aus, deine Insel 
Und der Kleber löst sich im Wasser nicht auf? Das hält so? Und ist auch nicht giftig?


----------



## scholzi (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hi Dany.....
Giftig ist der Kleber nicht, damit werden ganze Filter verklebt und abgedichtet.
Und auflösen tut er sich auch nicht nur wie lange die Steine daran halten werden 
und was im Winter passiert, kann ich dir aus Mangel an Erfahrung damit nicht sagen...
Im Aquarium hab ich so auch gearbeitet, da hält es schon 1/1/2 Jahre...


----------



## hoboo34 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*



> Wenn ich nochmal bauen würde, würde ich keine Schwimmhilfen mehr installieren sondern gleich die Platten doppelt nehmen.
> Die Insel wird doch ganz schön schwer, dass hab ich unterschätzt....



Das war auch meine Erfahrung. Kommt doch einiges an Gewicht zusammen.


----------



## scholzi (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hi Frank....
Juliane hat es gleich richtig gemacht.....https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/83
Streber....


----------



## Maik (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Moin´!
Jetzt habt ihr mich aber angesteckt !
Werde mir jetzt auch Schwimminseln bauen ! 
War heute im Baustoffhandel und hatte Glück das sie 3 Platten Styrodor 4cm dick - Restbestand auf Lager hatten denn normalerweise verkaufen die nur Paketweise !
Also Gekauft !
Pflanzen sind auch schon bestellt !
Hoffe nur das es alles so klappt wie ich es mir vorstelle !
Bilder folgen nach fertigstellung !
Es sollen insgesammt 3 Inseln werden mit je 5 Sumpfpflanzen ca. 60x60 cm !
Denn sollte ich auch genug Pflanzen im Teich haben und nächstes Jahr vieleicht auch richtig gutes Wasser haben !
Aber eine Tip braüchte ich noch wieviel cm sollten die körbe ins wasser reichen ?
Die Körbe sind ca 11 cm tief reichen da so 3-4 cm ?
Wie gesagt kommen nur Sumpfpflanzen rein


Gruß Maik


----------



## hoboo34 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Ja, das reicht. Mehr haben meine auch nicht.


----------



## hoboo34 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

So, anbei noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder.
Gaaaaaanz langsam fängt das gesäte Grünzeug an zu spriesen.
Ansonsten sind die Fischis Mega-Happy mit dem Schattenspender.

   ​


----------



## Maik (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Ja Nicht schlecht !
Aber sag mal wie wächst das grünzeug oben drauf ?
Liegt die insel so tief das der kies immer naß ist ?
Oder hast du an ein oder mehr stellen den Rand der vertiefung angepaßt ?
Was hast du für ein grünzeug genommen ?
Was für Samen !

Gruß Maik


----------



## hoboo34 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Durch die Löcher der Pflanzen is eigentlich eine gute Durchfeuchtung da. Meine Hoffnung ist auch , dass das Vlies (was ich quer über die Insel unter dem Kies gelegt hab) ständig Feuchtigkeit zieht.
Zur Sicherheit wird sie bei den Temps auch noch abendlich etwas beregnet.

Ich hab da alles mögliche drauf geschmissen: Hasengras, __ Brunnenkresse und irgendwelche blühenden Dinger die die Feuchtigkeit lieben.


----------



## Maik (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Moin´
So hier die ersten Bilder meines ersten Versuches der Schwimminsel!
Leider sind die Pflanzen noch nicht da 
Auf  den ersten test bin ich ja gespannt ! 

Dann folgen neue Bilder !


----------



## Maik (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Okay Pflanzen sind gerade gekommen !
Nachher folgen Bilder !


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Das sieht ja schon vielversprechend aus! 
Bin sher gespannt, wie das dann fertig aussieht!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

ich warte auch auf Fotos!


----------



## Maik (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

HUHU!
So die ersten Schwimversuche meiner ersten beiden Inseln !
Die dritte folgt Morgen !
Und es Klappt besser als ich gedacht hatte ! 

Gruß Maik


----------



## Maik (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Noch eins vergessen !
Das war doch einfacher als ich gedacht hatte! FREU!!!!!
Mal sehen wie es ausssieht wenn diePflanzen alle anständig wachsen !
Hoffe das mir die Pflanzen nicht eingehen !


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Maik, wenn's klappt mt dem Schwimmen, ist es ja alles ok und du hast es richtig gemacht!

Hast du die Pflanzen da durch den Maschendraht gefriemelt? 

Lediglich die Farbe der Inseln finde ich nicht so schön, eine gedecktere Farbe würde mir persönlich besser gefallen (die von Robert (scholzi) gefallen mir soooo gut). Und da ist auch noch Teichfolie zu sehen? Ist das noch nicht fertig?

Auf jeden Fall bin ich gespannt, wie sich denn die Inselchen weiterentwickeln!


----------



## Maik (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

So da bin ich wieder !

Habe die 3tte Insel doch noch fertiggestellt !

Nee habe die Pflanzen nicht durchs Netz gefriemelt  Die Insel ist unterm Netz !
Naja Farbe der Insel habe ich so gelassen da ich hoffe das die Pflanzen irgendwann auch den Rand bedecken ! 
Naja und stimmt ganz fertig ist der Teich noch nicht wird er wohl auch nie werden mir fällt immer noch was ein , oder andren fällt was ein was ich auch will 

Gruß Maik


----------



## hkkleemann (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Ha! Danke alleine dieser Satz "Naja und stimmt ganz fertig ist der Teich noch nicht wird er wohl auch nie werden mir fällt immer noch was ein , oder andren fällt was ein was ich auch will " ist Balsam auf meinen 'Wunden'. So geht es mir auch und da mir noch die Erfahrung fehlt, fange ich manches an und mitten drin, lässt mich eine andere Inspiration nicht mehr los.


----------



## hkkleemann (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Ach so: Klaro, dass ich mich auch mal an solch eine schöne Insel ranwagen werde. Uiuiuiui


----------



## Springmaus (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo,

ich habe hier gelesen ! so aus Langeweile !!!!

Super Tolle Idee 


Und was soll ich sagen ich habe hier doch glatt noch ne Platte

Sturodur gefunden !!!!  Was mach ich noch gleich damit ?????????? 

Liebe Grüße
Doris


----------



## tonio (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo an alle 
tolle idee mit der wasserinsel , könnte man in die blumentöpfe auch __ schilf reinsetzt ?, und somit die nährstoffe dem Wasser entziehen und klares wasser dabei bekommen ? .Hallo inge , das wasser in eurem teich ist so klar , wie filterst du es ?, möchte auch so klares wasser haben , das ich wenigstens 
die 5 goldfische sehen kann  die ich in meinem teich habe .
schöne grüsse
Toni


----------



## Maik (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Tja da die Schwimminseln vom letzten jahr so gut geklappt haben !
Und die __ Wasserminze sich so gut vermehrt haben !
Habe ich heute eine weitere Schwimminsel diesmal in Kreisform nur für die Wasserminze ableger gebaut


----------



## Wanderra (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Hab mich auch mal an einer Schwimminsel versucht, mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis sie zugewachsen ist!

Gruß Jens


----------



## inge50 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Toni,

wie __ Schilf sich im Pflanztopf auf der Insel macht, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber ich glaube, dass ist nichts für eine Insel. Schilf wird ja auch hoch und braucht mehr Platz.

Unser Wasser im Teich wird gar nicht gefiltert. Das es so klar ist, liegt wohl an den Pflanzen.

Ein aktuelles Bild vom Teich mit Insel und niedrigem Wasserstand.

 



Viele Grüße 
Inge


----------



## Mercedesfreund (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

..ich habe Minze drauf, nicht so hoch wachsende, die wuchert auch alles zu und riecht noch gut dabei..


----------



## fbr (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo, 
durch die vielen tollen Beiträge über das Thema habe ich mir auch [DLMURL="http://www.a-koi.at/product_info.php/info/p1161_Pflanzeninsel-rund----80-cm.html"]HIER [/DLMURL] eine runde bestellt. 
In der Anleitung steht zwar, dass die Pflanzen nur auf die Matte gelegt werden sollen aber das ist mir nicht ganz geheuer! Wenn die Wind anhebt, liegen die Pflanzen im Teich. Daher habe ich sie aus dem Topf genommen und die "Erde" entfernt. Danach habe ich die Wurzeln in den Zwischenräume versenkt und die Matte mit Steinen beschwert damit die Wurzeln immer schön im Wasser liegen und die Sonne diese nicht austrocknen kann. 
Das möchte ich mal ca. 3 Wochen so lassen bis die Pflanzen angewachsen sind. Danach möchte ich die Steine (einen Pro Woche) wieder entfernen.
Was meint ihr dazu?
Wird das was?


----------



## maritim (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

hallo franz,

dein link geht leider nicht.


----------



## fbr (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Peter,
bei mir schon 
Vielleicht musst Du stärker drücken  
Pflanzeninsel DM 80 cm 
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## jolantha (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Schwimminselwahn auch bei mir !!
Was da auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, ist der Probelauf meiner Schwimminsel, weil Test mit FARBE !!
Ich habe einfach 2 Styrodurplatten zusammengeschraubt. ( Kleben wolte ich nicht )
Löcher für die Blumentöpfe reingesägt, und dann mit grüner *Abtönfarbe* gestrichen.
Es klappt, färbt nichts ab. Eine Woche probeschwimmen im Hochteich, da ich Angst um meine Fische hatte.
Das grün ist ein häßliches grün, und die Form ist auch noch nicht perfekt.
Mach ich alles noch besser


----------



## Elfriede (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Franz,

ich habe drei von diesen Schwimminseln ( Dein Link)  geschenkt bekommen und im April 2009 bepflanzt. Ich habe es gemacht wie Du und anfangs schauten die Inseln nicht so schlecht aus. In dem Thread: Schwimminsel - Beitrag # 83 kannst Du sie sehen. Leider war es bei meinen Inseln mit dem Wachstum durch mein nährstoffarmes Wasser bald vorbei, außerdem verbrannten die Pflanzen bei der üblichen Sommerhitze  hier in Griechenland.

Gestern wollte ich die kahlen Dinger endlich aus dem Teich entfernen, habe es mir aber noch einmal überlegt und will sie jetzt mit Minze bepflanzen wie Maik. Das Problem mit diesen Inseln ist der fehlende Halt für die Pflanzen. Minze könnte vielleicht klappen, da man lange Ausläufer  eventuell in das Trägergewebe einflechten kann. Jedenfalls bin ich schon sehr neugierig darauf, wie es Dir damit ergehen wird und wünsche Dir viel Erfolg.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## fbr (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Elfriede,
Danke erst mal für deine Infos 
An Nähstoffen sollte es nicht mangeln und so heisssss wie bei Dir wird es zum Glück für den Sommer bei uns auch nicht. Mal sehen wie sie sich entwickelt 

Gepflanzt habe ich diese Pflanzen.


----------



## Elfriede (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Franz,

Deine Insel schaut schon recht schön  aus und wird sich gewiss  gut entwickeln, wenn ausreichend Nährstoffe vorhanden sind. Besonders gut wird sich die Houttuynia cordata machen, leider habe ich selbst diese schöne  Pflanze noch nie über ein ganzes Jahr halten können.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Maik (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo!
Bin mir sicher das du mit __ Wasserminze erfolg haben wirst !
Die vermährt sich in einem jahr wirklich wie Unkraut !
Aber du wirst nächstes Jahr deine Insel mit Wasserminze voll haben !
Ich habe sogar dieses Jahr Wasserminze verschenkt !
Und nur eine Wasserminze in die neue Pflanzeninsel gepflanzt !
Sieht jetzt zwar noch sehr kahl aus !, aber nächstes Jahr wird sie voll sein da die Ausläufer in jede richtung wachsen !


----------



## Maik (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*



			
				fbr schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> durch die vielen tollen Beiträge über das Thema habe ich mir auch [DLMURL="http://www.a-koi.at/product_info.php/info/p1161_Pflanzeninsel-rund----80-cm.html"]HIER [/DLMURL] eine runde bestellt.




Oh mann bestellt ! 
Ist aber sehr Teuer !
Wenn du sie selber baust hast du Maximale kosten mit Pflanzen ca 20€  

Und dauert maximal ne STD . ! -)

Handwerklich begabt muß mann auch nicht sein , bin ich nähmlich auch nicht !


----------



## fbr (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo Maik,


> hast du Maximale kosten mit Pflanzen ca 20€


Das geht sich aber leider nicht ganz aus bei uns! 
Da kostet eine Pflanze zwischen €2,99 und €3,99 das Stück!

In DE ist die Matte teurere als bei uns in A, was äußerst selten vorkommt das bei uns was günstiger ist als in DE 

Handwerkliche Begabung ist vorhanden, nur wollte ich keine aus Styrodur


----------



## tonio (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo inge50,
Danke für die antwort ,
Was für pflanzen habt ihr in eurem teich drin , möchte mein Teich jetzt auch ohne filter , pumpe 
laufen lassen ,da mein teich auch so 3000 bis 3500 liter hat wie eurer Teich .
wäre sehr nett.
viele grüsse 
Toni


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hallo,

Wow, die schaun ja super aus die Inseln 

Auch wenn mein Teich sehr klein ist, habe ich mir gedacht, dass sich eine kleine Insel auch bei mir recht gut machen würde 

Was meint ihr? Bzw wo, welche Form und wie groß würdet ihr sie in meinem Fall machen  ??

Hier mal ein paar Fotos 


Danke und
LG Oli


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Guten morgen 
Hat denn keiner ne idee  ??
Danke und
lg oli


----------



## waterman (22. März 2012)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Hi Oli,

ich würde sie rund machen (passt zum tiefen Teil des Teichs) oder ev noch oval. Die Größe hängt hanz von Dir ab, aber ca. 40 cm Durchmesser wären ok.
Ob Du die Insel verankerst oder frei schwimmen lässt, kannst du ausprobieren.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

Okey danke


----------



## carsten.r.mueller (23. März 2012)

*AW: Meine Schwimminsel*

weiss ja nich wie groß die Oberfläche ist, aber bei der Größe die ich da so sehe würde ich darauf verzichten..... sonst siehst du deine Fische ja garnicht mehr....


----------

